# Gaming Mouse - Budget max 1000 - 1500 Rs



## wilfred316 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi Guyz,

My current Logitech mouse is giving right click problems.
Looking for a decent budget gaming mouse.

Price Range 1000 - 1500 Rs

Company - Any

Online purchase.

Games played - Mostly Overwatch, Doom  and Titan Fall 2

Any mouse that can give me good right and left click durability?


----------



## ankush28 (May 5, 2017)

Without any doubts: Amazon.in: Buy Logitech G102 Optical Gaming Mouse Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews & Ratings

I myself have G402, Logitech makes some of the best and sturdy gaming mouses. If your current one is under warranty, do RMA it, they will give you replacement on the spot. You can also try and stretch your budget a little to get G302.

I don't game much anymore, but G402 is by far the most ergonomically designed mouse I've ever used.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 9, 2017)

I've G302, used G402. +1 for G402 as per your budget.


----------



## dexterz (May 12, 2017)

The only good experience with Logitech for me was with their MX518. After that I've had a G600 and a G300s go bad due to the double click issues. G600 developed it after it went out of warranty but I got the G300s replaced on spot last week. Any mouse with good after sales service should get the job done.


----------



## cyberjunkie (May 22, 2017)

Logitechs have been reliable for me. Used the first MX518 for some 6-7 years before I got bored of using it. Using the G502 now.  The G402 is perfect for you.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 22, 2017)

I am sorry, I checked and found I actually own G402.
Why I checked: the middle click got kaput! It didn't even survive its first year of usage. So I raised request under warranty on the official website.


----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2017)

G102/g203 is best choice.. for your budget.

Other mouse related reviews and stuff.. check this site..
Mouse Reviews by an FPS Veteran (Rocket Jump Ninja)

For finding perfect mouse for you.
Find A Mouse - Rocket Jump Ninja


----------



## Samarth 619 (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't know how you guys claim that Logitechs are reliable, while some of you are even accepting problems in them (!).
All their claims of so-called "one million clicks tested" are probably rubbish or maybe they don't have consistency in quality.

I'm a uncle-category gamer, which means not so hard a gamer, and still,
My Logitech G300 had double click issues and scroll issues, it wasn't even replaced because it was out of warranty by the time I went to Jaipur, because my city didn't have a service center,
and now, My Logitech G402 is developing middle click problems.


My suggestion would be, to try some cheap dragonwar Gaming mouse or go for some tested and more reliable Logitech, maybe a G102 or so.


----------

